# Venice Charter Boat?



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm wanting to take a charter out of Venice the first week of August. Problem is I'm a one man crew in the hunt for Hoo, dolphin , tuna if luck has it my first blue. What charter boats do you guys recommend. I PM Ed one captain here on the forum , but he has not replied back  and Im not willing to shell out $2000.00 for a 33 ft boat just for me. Any help would be great.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I run 1000.00 plus fuel which is about 100-110 gallons average. See if somebody on here wants to jump on with you and share exp.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's the problem....it's just me.....If I must and I might just take my boat to Venice.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted some time ago and found people here that would share expenses and fish, Plus it is more fun to be with someone you can get along with. In fact I am think of upping a trip together to go


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*tuna trip*

Ed keep me in mind, back from work and should be here until end of August, would be interested. Why me, same thing, if you need an extra angler to make the trip keep me in mind.
341 71 66 as I do not always check pms...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I will. I PM ed Woody Woods he will be getting his new Freeman like the first week of August and the cost us 2100.00,. I would like to book that. He says it will be the fastest charter boat around (hehe). Fast is great ,but catching fish is better Anybody up for that charter just PM me. 

WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get with Eddie Burger. He's a forum member and knows how to put meat on ice.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Splitline....thx. I will..does he going by that name?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/capteddie-1275/


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Thx
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## fish_n_ girl (Jun 16, 2011)

Just sent you a message about our trip this Saturday. We have a spot open. My hubby & I & some friends had someone back out last minute


----------

